# Andrea Bocelli is back!



## jsmusicbox

This man's voice is absolutely breathtaking. I've never been too huge a fan of classical opera, but I literally have to reach for my inhaler when I listen to Andrea Bocelli's music. His voice is out of this world. I was ecstatic to hear that he finally released his own Christmas album! Has anyone else heard it yet? If not, I highly suggest that you do… just sharing the love!

Check it out and let me know what you think,
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B002L430KK


----------



## Tapkaara

But my question is: was he ever here to begin with? (Jussi Björling knows the answer.)


----------



## Artemis

jsmusicbox said:


> This man's voice is absolutely breathtaking. I've never been too huge a fan of classical opera, but I literally have to reach for my inhaler when I listen to Andrea Bocelli's music. His voice is out of this world. I was ecstatic to hear that he finally released his own Christmas album! Has anyone else heard it yet? If not, I highly suggest that you do… just sharing the love!
> 
> Check it out and let me know what you think,
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B002L430KK


I'm sure you must be his agent. Anyway, did you forget that you've already told us about this: http://www.talkclassical.com/7227-andrea-bocelli-my-christmas.html


----------

